# home theater system set up help



## hudson (Jul 28, 2014)

My wife and I are looking into purchasing our first home entertainment system but have come to realize we have no idea what we are doing in a sense. A completely hardwired system would be easy she found a nice klipsch system she really liked, however she is wanting to have a couple outdoor speakers as well. Now I am assuming if we went with the hardwired system it would be no problem adding the two outdoor speakers; however, she would prefer a wireless system. Is there a way to hardwired two outdoor speakers to a wireless system? Are there any good wireless systems out there, or is hardwired still the best way to go? I've been doing some research and still am; I'm also looking into klipsch wireless speakers, but they seem to be more for just casual audio and not home theater. Any help and advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

What is your budget for the complete system? Sonos makes a good wireless system but can be pretty expensive. Another option would be a hard-wired indoor system and a portable bluetooth speaker for outdoor use.

Do you want/need surround sound for the indoor system? Do you have the ability to run speaker wires to the outdoor location? Many modern receivers can wirelessly stream content from the web or your phones to multiple zones.


----------



## hudson (Jul 28, 2014)

Thanks for the replay! not sure why but the notification was sent to my trash inbox instead of my inbox in my email. 

Don't really have a budget in mind. We are just want to do something we will like from the beginning rather than something cheap that would have to be redone later on. Ive looked into the sonos wireless but still a little confused on how it works. We are wanting surround sound. We have thought about a hardwire system, my wife likes the idea of a wireless system just because if we move we can take the speaker with us without having wires hanging from the ceiling. She is really big on the Klipsch brand as well.


----------

